# 2018 Cruze trans slipping



## J.J. (Feb 1, 2021)

We have recently purchased a 2018 Chevy Cruze, had it for 4 months, around 24k miles. Went and got our first oil change, and they changed the air filter at the same time. The next day, the trans was slow shifting when cold, and had not displayed that behavior before. Since then, (3 days later), the phenomenon has gotten worse. No check engine light. Wife felt that the car was going to strand her this morning on the way to work. I haven't had much luck finding any info online about the phenomenon. Any help or insight would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

J.J. said:


> We have recently purchased a 2018 Chevy Cruze, had it for 4 months, around 24k miles. Went and got our first oil change, and they changed the air filter at the same time. The next day, the trans was slow shifting when cold, and had not displayed that behavior before. Since then, (3 days later), the phenomenon has gotten worse. No check engine light. Wife felt that the car was going to strand her this morning on the way to work. I haven't had much luck finding any info online about the phenomenon. Any help or insight would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


Welcome to the forum.

What is the transmission fluid temperature when this occurs? Transmissions are generally slow to shift when they cold.

Also, you should still have powertrain warranty. Have the dealer look at it.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Unless the car had it's warranty voided it's definitely still under powertrain warranty.

You need a scan tool to check for DTC.


----------



## J.J. (Feb 1, 2021)

JLL said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> What is the transmission fluid temperature when this occurs? Transmissions are generally slow to shift when they cold.
> 
> Also, you should still have powertrain warranty. Have the dealer look at it.



Generally happens when the car is cold, but the last two days it hasn't improved, even when warm. We are going to take it to the dealership, it's still under warranty. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

J.J. said:


> Generally happens when the car is cold, but the last two days it hasn't improved, even when warm. We are going to take it to the dealership, it's still under warranty. Thanks for the reply!


Your welcome


----------

